# Antigone is going to Fontainebleau



## Rollin (22 July 2016)

She jumped her 10th clear round out of 11 starts (4 faults first time out) in the 1.05 Cycle Libre young horse competition.  Finals are weekend of 26th/27th August.

We were told she needed a 170 euros of prize money, she won 240 euros and a week before the Regional Competition, the qualification was dropped to 120 euros but we HAD to compete both days at the Regional Competition  She did us proud with her 10th clear round but 8 faults against the clock.  This was her first time against the clock and the first time she has had 8 fault in two years of competition.  The round against the clock does not count!! except for the Regional prize.

At last I can get into my photo bucket account but having trouble up-loading photos.

Please be patient, those of you who do do Facebook good professional photos on RaceRare Cleveland Bay and Shagya Arabian horses.

Please like our 3 year old pure bred CB mare Duchess of Malfi - she is the next one for SJ training.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (22 July 2016)

Great news. I don't do Facebook, so looking forward to the Photobucket being sorted out!


----------



## Rollin (23 July 2016)

At last I am able to access my photo bucket account again - but what a performance to get photos off.  Two photos of Antigone jumping her 10th clear round last saturday.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (23 July 2016)

How gorgeous. You must be so proud!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (25 July 2016)

Congratulations! I'm delighted she's doing so well, and is such an ambassador for her breed.


----------



## Rollin (25 July 2016)

Thank you both for your kind comments.  Promoting Rare breeds - exactly that.  If our closed stud books are to survive we need to show that Arabians don't just do endurance and Cleveland Bays don't just pull carriages.

Now I have my Photbucket working next up will be our 3 year old pure bred CB.  Well made, fantastic temperament and light on her feet - we hope an eventer in the making.


----------

